# Good Colorant



## PhillipJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Looking to find a seller for reasonably priced soap colors.  Need colors that I don't have to pour a gallon PPO.  I need to make orange, and all I can get is pink.


----------



## sofietje (Dec 24, 2007)

Have you tried unrefined palm oil? That's orange so there's no need for coloring.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Gel tones are good..


----------



## PhillipJ (Dec 24, 2007)

I have not tried unrefined palm oil.  Didn't know about it.  I  have used the yellow popcorn oil with mixed results.

  Never heard of gel tones.  Where woould I look for them?

  Sometimes I need certain colors, but I have trouble getting them  right in soap.  Colorants seem to have a mind of thier own when added to soap and my best plans usually end  up in disasterous results.

  Most of my troubles come from inexperience, I'm sure.  My best luck seems to come from crayons.


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 24, 2007)

Hiya!  I don't know if you are looking for ways to naturally color your soap, but Cherry Tree Scents has some awesome colors, not natural though.
http://www.cherrytreescents.com/celestialcolors.html


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Dec 25, 2007)

yes! unrefined palm oil will make a great orange!!!! we made a batch and bought palm oil at the natural foods storen(before i realized there was refined, bleach, deodorized oil which is clear) and the oil was red....once everything was mixed it came out a very nice light orange. we were making goat's milk soap and mixed in some dried herbs....i looked at it at one point and decided it looked like we had made a goat curry! its still curing, but looks promising....


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm going to invest with what I hear from soaping buddies are the best colourants out there, Select Shades from TradeWinds Fragrance Co.

https://secure.stormer.us/~twfc/shop/in ... 68dd504b67

Heard they are awesome!  Every colour there is you can make and they give you a colour wheel online to help determine what basic colours you need and how much to get a certain colour.  I just bought $110.00 worth of FO's today from Natures Garden.  They have a great sale going on through December!

Paul... :wink:


----------



## PhillipJ (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank you all for your advice.  At least now I have an idea of what & where to get it.


----------

